

Show HN - Showing users what is trending locally. Looking for feedback. - spycrowd
http://www.spycrowd.com
We have just launched in Princeton, NJ, Kalamazoo, MI and Grand Rapids, MI and just looking to get some thoughts from the hacker news community about what we are doing.<p>We show users what is trending locally based on social media engagement within the businesses around them.
======
_dark_matter_
Bleh. To be honest, the interface just feels like a spam website. The fake
"google" look (from the map, search, etc.), the huge amounts of information
that just show up and have nothing to do with me (or my current location), the
ads. It all seems so spam-ish.

Additionally, I didn't watch the video when the site first opened, and now I
have no idea what it does. Not a clue. I hate watching any videos at all, and
forcing me to watch one to see what this is supposed to do is awful.

The "what" page is okay, but could use improvement. Just learned what the
website is maybe supposed to do, but I can't do any of that. I'm assuming the
two cities are test cases.

All-in-all, make it cleaner! The idea is neat, but honestly I don't know how I
would use it. The feel of the website is just so, for lack of a better term,
"icky", that I couldn't bear to use it for long. Too cluttered, lack of
control, big ads, etc.

~~~
spycrowd
Hi,

This was really good feedback, we are definitely working on a better design
and this will really help with the development of it. We have been working on
making it clearer in what we are doing.

I love the critical feedback really helps us build out our idea in the best
way possible. Will be using all of your feedback to our advantage.

Thanks, Steve

------
ashley_taylor
I personally think the video is a great idea. I think it really helps me to
know what the site is about and what you are trying to do. I'm not sure how
you would go about explaining the site better than to use a video. I also like
the what, why..etc pages. Tells me exactly why you are doing what you're
doing, showing that you really have a passion for it and are really trying to
solve a problem. I agree with dark matter about the ads, they do look spammy
and not like legit ads. I think this is a really great idea though! I can't
wait to use it when it goes national!

------
Tech1979
Hey,

I would like better better search. I think I would use it, just need to see
more data. It is cool having multiple web sources for a business. Also I like
how I can click through to see the actually source, ie Google Reviews.

------
enamul_promy
Looks quite good, when do you anticipate launching more towns?

~~~
stevecov2708
We will be slowly expanding out, definitely in the works for some of the
larger cities to be launched. A national launch is a a couple of months away
still.

